# Best Mastitis test??



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What do you all prefer? Dr Nylors cards or CMT or something else?
Just wondering incase of future issues.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I have both CMT and Dr Nylors cards on hand and use them randomly so that I can get a good basis of what each goat is supposed to test like....

My question is.... what does everyone else's cards look like when they do a test? Does anyone have a PICTURE of what the Nylors cards look like on a positive mastitis test???? I read the directions and all, and have been using my cards, but it would be nice to have a basis to go from....ya know a specific color to go "Oh, yeah, that's green..." or what ever. Does anyone else use these cards & can post a pic of what color they "SHOULD BE" ?
If I remember, I'll post pics of my naylors cards to see what others think.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh, and I also will send a tiny milk sample up to WADDL for testing when I am really in question on something.... they are SO awesome! :thumb:


----------

